# Double Skillet



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All 
After reading so much about the double skillet, just invested in one. Can any kind person tell me some nice quick, simple, or better Recipes, and any tips please? 
Thank You 
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## Boppintone (Jan 28, 2008)

I look forward to reading any replies you get to this post Julie as I have just decided to do like you and invest in one myself, which one did you buy? I am a lone camper at present and wondered if the small one would be adequate or if the larger one would be better (in case there is ever two of us).

Tone


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

kate13 said:


> Hi All
> After reading so much about the double skillet, just invested in one. Can any kind person tell me some nice quick, simple, or better Recipes, and any tips please?
> Thank You
> Kind Regards Julie


Hi Kate, what is the cost of double skillet and where can you buy one.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jan 28, 2008)

UKCS 1
and 
UKCS 2

The UKCS crowd seem to love the things and get terribly excited about them. There are even some recipes there for you.
Suppliers do seem to be thin on the ground; perhaps "Kate13" (Julie) could let us know where she got hers from?


----------



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> UKCS 1
> and
> UKCS 2
> 
> ...



http://www.foxwellproducts.co.uk/erol.html#697X0


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 28, 2008)

Whats all this? I bet its Katie Oliver, sold that splitty of Brother Jamie's and bought a Hymer.................... Admin get to work on a cooking with Katie thread.


----------



## kate13 (Jan 28, 2008)

*cooking with katie*



tresrikay said:


> Whats all this? I bet its Katie Oliver, sold that splitty of Brother Jamie's and bought a Hymer.................... Admin get to work on a cooking with Katie thread.



Nice one!!!!
But would be interesting?
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## kate13 (Jan 29, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Whats all this? I bet its Katie Oliver, sold that splitty of Brother Jamie's and bought a Hymer.................... Admin get to work on a cooking with Katie thread.



Hi Rick
Not getting much responce!!!!!!!
Regards Katie Oliver


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 17, 2009)

hi kate13 sorry but what the hell is a double skillet


----------



## Trevor (Jan 17, 2009)

A double skillet is like two pans that can be used to cook toasties and you can cook a dinner in it including the roast or chicken in fact you can cook almost anything in it,they are a very good piece of kit if you do not have an oven or a grill.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Kate13,
had our double Skillet for around 5yrs, and think they are brill. A full roast dinner is possible in them, and that will do for me. Can be used for fryups, wok, etc. Also for use on gas or electric. Ours came with a flame spreader to place on the gas ring, pans being larger than the rings, and also easily cleaned after (non stick). No I am not on commission. Good Luck.

Happy Camping and eating


----------



## carol25singer (Jan 17, 2009)

Same here, cooked chicken, rabbit,lamb joints all sorts.  I do think the main advantage is that you can use it on gas/electric hobs.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.smallmotorhome.co.uk/cookinginasmallm.html


----------

